# Fractional Ownership Advice?



## Kimiha (2 mo ago)

Hello,
I'm interested in a fractional ownership in Portugal. Not luxury, not super picky about where, except perhaps outside of the Algarve area? Any advice how I could get in touch with the appropriate people? 
Obrigada!
Kim


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

There are several versions of "fractional ownership", there's "timeshare" where each participent gets a set number of weeks use of the property each year and pays their part of the maintenance, joint ownership where a group of people are all "owners" and usually split the property and costs amongst themselves (this is quite common here due to the inheritance rules). Partial ownership where, usually the mortgage loaner, has a %. 
Could you explain more about your "fractional ownership"?


----------



## khanks.pac (2 mo ago)

Hi,
Thank you for responding. I’d like to stay in Portugal 1-3 months roughly, 1 month minimum yearly. Ideally 2-4 months. I’m looking for a place within 2-3 hours of Braga, Lisbon or Porto. I’d love a place in a city center but am flexible. An apartment, condo, small house would be fine, don’t need a huge villa. My best bet is to get to know people of like minds. How do I do that? Any suggestions? I’m not in a hurry, it’s important to find a good group of people. 
Thank you again,
Kim


----------



## khanks.pac (2 mo ago)

khanks.pac said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for responding. I’d like to stay in Portugal 1-3 months roughly, 1 month minimum yearly. Ideally 2-4 months. I’m looking for a place within 2-3 hours of Braga, Lisbon or Porto. I’d love a place in a city center but am flexible. An apartment, condo, small house would be fine, don’t need a huge villa. My best bet is to get to know people of like minds. How do I do that? Any suggestions? I’m not in a hurry, it’s important to find a good group of people.
> Thank you again,
> Kim


Sorry, I should say I am aware of Timeshares and Fractional Ownerships…


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Timeshare seems to have died a (well-deserved) death and fractional ownership never really caught on - perhaps until now. With non-EU folks unable to spend more than half their time in Portugal it makes a lot of sense for individuals (no more than 2 I would say) to share ownership on a 50/50 basis and to share costs in the same proportion. 

The best chance you have is to find another person with the same viewpoint and requirements as yourself and then select and buy a freehold property between you. In my experience, there is no one marketing multi-ownership or fractional ownership commercially as a purchase option. But I think most lawyers would be able to put together a working agreement between purchasing parties.


----------



## khanks.pac (2 mo ago)

I agree. I’ll keep on this site and get involved to meet people. Next time I go to Portugal will get in touch with ex-at community  thank You


----------

